# When Outsourcing your designs is there a worry that your designs can be used/sold elswhere?



## nikko (Nov 14, 2011)

I had a question if anyone can answer this. I have searched and noticed that if people want to steal your designs it can and will happen. It's inevitable and nothing really you can do about it other than copyright the design or log or company name etc. etc. 

However when sending your designs for outsourcing such as getting Plastisol transfers do those companies keep your designs on file for their own personal usage/and possible sell?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

No they do not. They are in the business of providing a service, not making and selling t-shirts. As you said, if a person wants to copy your design, they will. Don't worry about it and get on with selling shirts.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, the plastisol transfer makers are the least of your worries as far as stealing designs.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

as mentioned above, they sell transfers not t shirts.

but more importantly... look at it this way..

they want your business. and mine..

if word got out that they were stealing designs and reselling them...

the would quickly lose their business.


the same can be said for a screen printer...


if a customer comes to me, and wants me to print shirts. that they will then sell for a fundraiser....

what is to stop me from printing extra shirts for myself to go out and sell for the fundraiser, only pocketing the cash for myself...

nothing...

except honesty..


i wouldn't be in business long.


or, if i contract print for a startup clothing company..

i could easily print extra myself and sell them. or sell them to other t shirt sellers, and pocket the cash for myself...

nothing to stop me..

except honesty..

i wouldnt be in business long, once word got out..


yes, it's illegal. and i could get in trouble for it..

however, so is murder, rape, bank robbery, etc...


if someone doesnt care, and WANTS to steal from you.. they will..


but when you are dealing with people that have something to lose.. then the rules change..


----------

